# Looking for a good bank, any suggestions?



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

Moving to Estepona next week and will have to transfer money across to a Spanish bank account which I will set up soon as I am over.

Will just be using the bank for holding my savings to live off for the first 6 months and also paying direct debits to phone companies, agent etc.

Sabadall bank has been recommended by my estate agent, just wondered if anyone else has had experience of these or any others? Are they just all much of a muchness like in the UK?

Andy


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

I can recomend La Caixa - lots of branches, great online banking (like Sabadell you can have it in English), great iPhone/iPad app, and more ethical than most banks - they invest profits in community projects etc. I've so far found them fantastic. Great in branch personal service (though so do many banks in Spain). Once you get over the fact that there's no such thing as free banking in Spain (like the UK) - banking is hassle free, bill paying and money transfers are really quick too.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Banking IS free at Sabadell, in fact they pay you a percentage of utility bills that are paid on direct debit

I have an expansion account and pay nothing. Neither do they charge for accepting transfers in, which of course can be an important aspect.

Only thing I think, in line with other banks, they do make a charge for cheques.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I agree, Sabadell is brilliant - I am with them also and have personal and business account. Banking is free for residents (I think non-residents pay a very small amount as I recall from when I first moved) and I too have the Expansion - that extra few euros coming into it from the utilities commission is always a nice surprise!

I have a personal bank contact who is also brilliant and so helpful - things have always been made very easy and simple.

My mum is with La Caixa and unfortunately they have been very unprofessional - not getting back to her when they say, paperwork being missing etc


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We use Sabadell and get excellent service.

BUT...any bank is as good as the staff at the branch you use so blanket recommendations aren't really worth that much.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

We used Halifax Esp when we bought our first Spanish property in 2004,which was useful as we used HFX in the UK as well, they have now merged with Lloyds International.
Many towns now have a Lloyds International in Spain, branch near them.
We have never had any problems and find banking and transfers very easy, it has maybe been lucky for us, but at two of the branches of Lloyds we have used in Spain, they have had English staff as well as Spanish staff who all speak very good English.
But! as MRYPG9 says the bank is as good as the staff, I fully agree.
I had a problem a couple of weeks ago using a servired cash machine, at a La Caix bank, the lady in there was very helpful,even though I am not a customer, allowed me to use their phone to contact my bank to sort out the problem, so I was quite impressed by La Caix.


----------



## pittstop (Apr 19, 2012)

Most of my Spanish contacts are suggesting moving their money to Duetche Bank, not because of any specific deals, but simply because they have lost confidence in Spanish Banks and Building Societies. 

I'm currently with Santander and while I have issues with them, they do seem to be reasonably safe at present.


----------



## Sophie H (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Andy, 

I've been using La Caixa for the last 5 years, they are very helpful and speak english which can be very useful. I've never had any problems with them.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

We just opened an account with La Caixa (well, hubby did as I haven't got my NIE yet, but that's a different story )
He said they were very helpful and spoke English, which is good as I wasn't with him 
As above, I think it does depend on the staff in your branch, but I do like the ethical aspect.
We do have to pay but not very much.
Good luck with the move


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sophie H said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I've been using La Caixa for the last 5 years, they are very helpful and speak english which can be very useful. I've never had any problems with them.


Me too La Caixa, they do not charge for transfers of money from the U.K., also BBVA. they too are very good.


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

We are with Barclays. The employees in Estepona Barclays were decidedly unwelcoming.

However, Paul at the Branch in San Pedro is fantastic!!

I also feel safer with my funds in Barclays - although it has no legal connection with Barclays UK - so they say!!!


----------

